

Edward Snowden nominated for Nobel Peace Prize - peterkelly
http://rt.com/news/snowden-nominated-nobel-peace-099/

======
sp332
The Peace Prize is not like the other Nobel prizes. It has a different charter
and a separate committee. Lately they've been handing out prizes to promote
peaceful actions, not to retroactively reward them. That was their
justification for awarding Obama one at the beginning of his administration.

~~~
RodericDay
well given how that worked out they may be going back to basics.

------
skizm
I thought after Obama got this award, we (the internet) decided this award
wasn't worth our attention.

Also isn't getting nominated for this award a pretty low barrier of entry? Or
am I misremembering?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
>I thought after Obama got this award, we (the internet) decided this award
wasn't worth our attention.

A lot of people were rightly skeptical of the idea that awarding the prize in
an attempt to influence a politician's actions would be beneficial. Nice try,
I guess.

Obama's is also not the first controversial award. Kissinger? Arafat?

------
bromagosa
Someone who enlisted in the US army and trained to go to the Iraq war to shoot
people down is not exactly what I call a pacifist.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
People change. You can have a revelation, and become a pacifist.

~~~
nhebb
Given that Nobel himself invented dynamite, I would think that understanding
is inherent to the prize.

Besides, when I was in the Army, most soldiers did not want to go to war.
After all, they're the ones who are putting their lives at risk. Instead, most
enlisted out of either a sense of honor or out of economic need - either the
college fund or a stable career. I knew a lot of guys for whom the Army was a
step up from their outside job prospects. Despite the stereotypes sometimes
portrayed by Hollywood, there are very few warmongering types in the military.

